# The future of the electrical industry?



## Milbank_Marissa (Jul 14, 2016)

What changes are you seeing? What's a new trend on the rise? Do you think the electrical industry is adapting well to changes in technology and “keeping up with the times”?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> What changes are you seeing? What's a new trend on the rise? Do you think the electrical industry is adapting well to changes in technology and “keeping up with the times”?


Change is driven by the code. Code is driven by the manufacturers. Manufacturers are driven by profits.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> What changes are you seeing? What's a new trend on the rise? Do you think the electrical industry is adapting well to changes in technology and “keeping up with the times”?


The move to more wireless is a big change.

I'd say smart technology is the current trend. 

I'd say it's adapting well and keeping up.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

IGBTs mean that 3-phase compressors will replace 1-phase units in all HVAC and reefer configurations.

So, we'll wire for 1-phase and the units will have 3-phase efficiencies.

There will be a booming market for LED driven urban agriculture. The plants can be grown organically with 24 - 7 illumination -- right next to premier markets.

When coupled with robotics, and elevated carbon dioxide, astounding production and quality will result.

EV will prove to be a fad. EVs don't make sense in harsh climates. (hot or cold)

They are blow-out winners in tropical islands, though. ( Hawaii, Virgin Islands, Bermuda, etc. )

PV will prove to be highly economic in Northern Latitudes -- as these abodes are occupied seasonally.

The Third World will electrify like mad... but will they go with IEC or NEMA ?

Peru has enough hydro-potential to power the entire Western Hemisphere.

When this reality is FINALLY acknowledged, high power DC transmission from Peru will be the new energy import.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There won't be any future for the electrical industry unless we come up with a scheme to make sure children reach the age 5. Right now experts in the field from this very forum have shown that large numbers of fatalities of infants have been the direct result of non tamper resistant gfi receptacle outlets that are in use 36'' up above where a little tyke can ever reach up to. Humanity simply won't make it in the long run unless all those infant mortalities are stopped dead in their tracks.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd say it's looking fairly bright.....

~CS~


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

telsa said:


> The Third World will electrify like mad... but will they go with IEC or NEMA ?


I would say IEC, since, they're mostly British/European systems.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If we don't start looking at our youth and asking a simple question.
"Is this guy or girls best interest at heart by pushing college"?

I'm all for college and I'm all for people having this ability to make a decision about their career choices.
The problem lies when kids think the only road to success is college.

We should make it a priority to bring back apprenticeships in all the trades. We should look hard at kids in high school and help them to find something that works better for them than college. Not all high schoolers are college material and we need to get honest with them. Show them an alternative to college.
An alternative that starts paying off immediately. I mean immediately by earning a paycheck while they learn a trade.

Things must change in this regard. Lets face it. We need these kids and they need us.
The industry needs them.
In fact there are many organizations that are sending out the alarm. "Where are we going to find people to fill these jobs"?
Look no further than the high schools. Lets tell these kids there is more than college and they have choices.
Not everyone can afford college. Most kids are not going to get a scholarship. 
Lets start showing them a different route. A route different than college but just as important.
*And get paid while you learn!*


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> If we don't start looking at our youth and asking a simple question.
> "Is this guy or girls best interest at heart by pushing college"?
> 
> I'm all for college and I'm all for people having this ability to make a decision about their career choices.
> ...


Now tell this to the elites in the public school systems who have all
pretty much done away with wood shops , machine shops , mechanical
drawing shops...the same people pushing for continuing education
into junior colleges...the same people who saw students (in my day)
who emphasized an interest in these shop classes as "the lost causes"
...let's just "throw " them into shop classes and forget about em.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Agenda 21


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Now tell this to the elites in the public school systems who have all
> pretty much done away with wood shops , machine shops , mechanical
> drawing shops...the same people pushing for continuing education
> into junior colleges...the same people who saw students (in my day)
> ...


Lets just say we have zero in common as far as thinking.
I went to public school and I took up a trade. In fact I was encouraged to take up a trade in public school.
Its fine to push college. Its not fine to say college is the only route to success.

How many private schools do you know of that have any type of trade classes? I seriously doubt "Our Lady of The Miracle" has a mechanics shop out back.
If anyone is pushing college, its the private schools. I mean who sends their kid to a private school to have him become a plumber?
Silly and politically motivated.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

John Valdes said:


> Lets just say we have zero in common as far as thinking.
> I went to public school and I took up a trade. In fact I was encouraged to take up a trade in public school.
> Its fine to push college. Its not fine to say college is the only route to success.
> 
> ...


How many executives only have high school diplomas?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MCasey said:


> How many executives only have high school diplomas?


Maybe you can explain what that has to do with my post?


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

John Valdes said:


> Maybe you can explain what that has to do with my post?


Because of your post ''Its fine to push college. Its not fine to say college is the only route to success.''


I work with a very large contracting company and we would not hire for a senior position from outside the company without a real degreed education on your rsume.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MCasey said:


> Because of your post ''Its fine to push college. Its not fine to say college is the only route to success.''
> 
> 
> I work with a very large contracting company and we would not hire for a senior position from outside the company without a real degreed education on your resume.


I get that. Does everyone have to become an executive? 

I think you are missing my point. I agree a college education is required for most any professional position.
My point is not everyone is suited for this type of a career.
That there are success stories in the trades as well.

Identifying individuals that might do better in the trades, in high school allows for training and planning for future efforts.
This way the student can prepare for a career in the trades just as he would prepare for college.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> There won't be any future for the electrical industry unless we come up with a scheme to make sure children reach the age 5. Right now experts in the field from this very forum have shown that large numbers of fatalities of infants have been the direct result of non tamper resistant gfi receptacle outlets that are in use 36'' up above where a little tyke can ever reach up to. Humanity simply won't make it in the long run unless all those infant mortalities are stopped dead in their tracks.


the problem is not the mortalities in general, but the demographic. The ones dying are the ones smart enough to reach them. We need to cull the ones too dumb to figure out how to reach those receptacles....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MCasey said:


> Because of your post ''Its fine to push college. Its not fine to say college is the only route to success.''
> 
> 
> I work with a very large contracting company and we would not hire for a senior position from outside the company without a real degreed education on your rsume.


You are posting on a forum full of successful people who most of which don't have a college degree.

Being an executive is not the only successful job, and it's insane to tell all high school kids that they should be executives.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

To be an EC is to be an executive.

It's the Big Hat you have to wear.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> There won't be any future for the electrical industry unless we come up with a scheme to make sure children reach the age 5. Right now experts in the field from this very forum have shown that large numbers of fatalities of infants have been the direct result of non tamper resistant gfi receptacle outlets that are in use 36'' up above where a little tyke can ever reach up to. Humanity simply won't make it in the long run unless all those infant mortalities are stopped dead in their tracks.



No arguments here on 36" receptacle height, they'd be cake to put in.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

me thinks part of OUR problem is the college educated 'engineers' that dont know f&%cking squat about how things work in the field! but they get paid all teh same for designing sh*& that is cheap and a pain in the ass to work with and wont last (by design) rant over


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> What changes are you seeing? What's a new trend on the rise? Do you think the electrical industry is adapting well to changes in technology and “keeping up with the times”?


Since the electrical industry is moving very rapidly toward electronic crap that we have to install, figure out how to make it work then replace it when it burns up, I'd say the most valuable guys will be the ones who can do all of the above. 

These days it isn't enough to be able to bend pipe and pull wire though that will always be needed. Guys who can install a VFD then program it to what the customer wants and answer the 500,000 questions that are inevitably asked will be in the highest demand. 

Some of this stuff can be learned in the classroom but a good part of it comes only with field experience.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

John Valdes said:


> I get that. Does everyone have to become an executive?
> 
> I think you are missing my point. I agree a college education is required for most any professional position.
> My point is not everyone is suited for this type of a career.
> ...


One coming out of high school or going fom jr high itoo high school one should maximize their individual potential if they are college or trade school bound.


----------

